# Toys in Food Bowl



## DustyRat (Jul 9, 2012)

One of my ratties has been putting all the toys in the cage into the food bowl. Including a generous amount of the bedding. So every morning I have to extricate all the non food items from the bowl, hehe. Why do they do this I wonder


----------



## SmittenRitten (Oct 27, 2006)

Didn't *you* bring your toys into the bathtub when you were their age?


----------



## Nauseum (Mar 3, 2012)

Mine do the same thing! I think it is hilarious. When the girls were babies still I had them in a cage that was covered in wire mesh and zip tied on. Everymorning I foun da few zip ties in their food dish and no where else!


----------



## DustyRat (Jul 9, 2012)

Too funny. I just got home from work and sure enough, there are the toys in the food dish.


----------



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

lol that is so funny. Lately my girls keep dragging pieces of fleece strips and putting them in the food dish. I would swear that they were trying to hide the food they have left to try and trick me into giving them more of their favorites lol When I had a wheel in their cage, they never ever ran on it or even got in it. But Sookie would take everything she could carry and fill the wheel with it. It was so funny lol All her toys and tons of newspaper would be overflowing from it


----------



## bbtheb235 (Jun 12, 2012)

At least your girls don't put toys AND food in the litter box! Although they are just in the beginning stages of litter training, it's still a box full of poo! Why would you put food in there!! xD


----------



## Flashygrrl (Feb 8, 2012)

Mine do it too...I think it's their way of hiding it without having to carry it up to their hiding spot.


----------



## DustyRat (Jul 9, 2012)

So I was wondering if my ratties were even using the litter box I put in a couple of days ago. Well today, my girl Spotty was napping in her house when she woke up and did a luxurious stretch and yawn. She then walked over to the litter box, stuck her butt over it, took a pee and then sauntered back to her house for another nap. I was amazed. Hehehe.


----------



## Flashygrrl (Feb 8, 2012)

Yay!


----------



## DustyRat (Jul 9, 2012)

So like 10 minutes later she goes to the other side of the cage to take a crap. Awww, I was so hopeful she had it all figured out.


----------



## binkyhoo (Sep 28, 2008)

DustyRat said:


> So like 10 minutes later she goes to the other side of the cage to take a crap. Awww, I was so hopeful she had it all figured out.


Doh!


----------



## Cupcake&Candy (Jun 5, 2012)

*Not really a litter box ...*

 Ha! I love these stories. I haven't even tried to potty train my 4 ladies, but 2 days ago I watched Cupcake do a funny thing - apparently one (or more) of my ratties has been using their purple igloo for a toilet. Being the fussy lady she is, Cupcake began to quickly push out all the messy bedding & poops from _*her*_ igloo before curling up for a nap. I noticed she did this again this morning while I was getting ready for work. Really cute.;D


----------



## RollingScone (Aug 4, 2012)

My Sapphire covers her food with her bedding, although considering she was pregnant, she was probably trying to hide/stash it from Evey for later.


----------



## CShadz6661 (Feb 12, 2012)

My girls will take all the food out of the food bowl and hide it in their own corners. Then they use the food bowl as a litter box (sometimes) and fill it with paper strips. I've taken to just throwing the food in their cage, they'll distribute it themselves. lol


----------

